
Salmon fraud frequently occurs at restaurants, grocery stores, study finds - quotha
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/10/28/salmon-frequently-mislabeled-in-restaurants-and-grocery-stores-study-finds/
======
Turing_Machine
Very common. Someone on a FB group I belong to ordered the "Alaska king
salmon" in a restaurant and got a whole fish on a plate.

[https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=alaska+king+salmon](https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=alaska+king+salmon)

Yeah, no.

